
Ask HN: Are Apple employees forbidden from commenting online? - chatmasta
I assume plenty of employees at Apple read HN. But I&#x27;ve never seen a post about Apple that gets commentary from its employees in the same way a post about google might. Often when someone posts a critical review of a company, a representative will drop into the comments. But that seems to never happen with Apple. Why?
======
KiDD
There is no rule against it...

